

Linux server crashes during a leap second day - xvirk
http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-during-a-leap-second

======
gvb
(2012)

That one was fixed. Hopefully no new ones have sprung up.

References:

[https://access.redhat.com/articles/15145](https://access.redhat.com/articles/15145)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4188412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4188412)

~~~
jgeorge
I guess we'll find out June 30th! :-)

